

[SECURITY] [DSA 2826-1] denyhosts can be abused to block any IP - X4
http://lists.debian.org/debian-security-announce/2013/msg00240.html

======
X4
Users of fail2ban shouldn't lay back, it hits you too [1]:

    
    
         logger -p auth.warning -t 'sshd[123]' 'Illegal user user1 from 1.2.3.4'
    

[1]
[http://www.fail2ban.org/wiki/index.php/FAQ_german#Was_muss_i...](http://www.fail2ban.org/wiki/index.php/FAQ_german#Was_muss_ich_bei_der_Benutzung_von_Fail2Ban_beachten.3F)

